
CoreOS launches Tectonic 1.7.1 with support for Microsoft Azure cloud - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/announcing-tectonic-1.7.1
======
philips
I want to thank Microsoft and all of our beta testers who helped get this
release out the door enabling Azure, Network Policy via Calico, Prometheus
application monitoring and a number of other features. Also, I want to thank
the Terraform community who has been gracious in helping merge our PRs and
debug issues as we worked on the Tectonic Installer[1] to support this
release.

Another important feature of this release is automated updates from Kubernetes
1.6 to Kubernetes 1.7 which works across the various platforms Tectonic
supports. This is all part of CoreOS's mission to ensure people can easily run
the latest most secure software in their environment.

Let us know if you have any questions!

[1] [https://github.com/coreos/tectonic-
installer](https://github.com/coreos/tectonic-installer)

